# Two new forums



## mkellogg

We have just introduced two new forums.

Sólo Español
and
Français Seulement

(Spanish Only and French Only)

The concept of these forums is that they should be forums where a native speaker will have no trouble participating.  All conversation must be in that language.  (i.e. no English!)

We have had an English Only forum for quite a while, but now with the new Spanish monolingual dictionary on the site, we needed a Spanish Only forum to go with it.  The French moderators liked the idea so much they asked for their own as well.

I better answer this question first, before anyone asks it...
Why is Français Seulement in the French category, but Sólo Español under Other Language Forums?
Well, Sólo Español doesn't seem to fit under Spanish-English.  We could rename the Spanish-English category to Español, but then we would have to rename all the Spanish-English translation forums...  Also, newbies (new forum members) would get confused and post in the wrong forum at times.  The only answer seemed to be to put the Sólo Español forum where it is.

Mike


----------



## Kelly B

Woohoo, a new sandbox to play in! S'il faudrait y supprimer l'anglais, je devrais demander si les francophones parlent de nouveaux bacs à sable dans un tel context.... Tout de même, great idea!


----------



## nycphotography

A wholesale renaming to fit new organization structures, while initially awkward, would probably prove the best solution long term.

So...

_We could rename the Spanish-English category to Español, but then we would have to rename all the Spanish-English translation forums... _

Really seems like the best idea overall.

Alternatively, you could make a "native languages" section to group the "language only" forums.

I suspect the concept of:

Spanish
- spanish only
- spanish gammar
- spanish vocabulary
- spanish english

would be better expressed now as 

Spanish
- spanish only
- spanish gammar
- spanish vocabulary
- spanish english translation

and this structure could apply to french, italian, portuese, etc. as warranted, and still leave an "other languages" section.

Just an thought.


----------



## JediMaster

In that case, Spanish Grammar, Spanish Vocabulary, and Spanish translation forums can be done in either Spanish or English, with only Spanish allowed at the Spanish only forum.

That seems the best to me.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

¡Vaya, muchísimas gracias, Mike! 

Me encanta la idea de tener un foro solamente de español, espero que todos los hispanohablantes participen para tener interesantes charlas acerca del idioma.


----------



## Shmily

Enhorabuena, felicidades por haber creado 'Only Spanish'  Creo que para muchos que no somos ni nativos de inglés ni español, nos va a  ser muy útil este foro para aprender el idioma español . 

Muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## Eugens

Hello!
Why can't it be arranged like this? It wouldn't be necessary to rename the Spanish-English forums, we could simply place them inside a big English-Spanish sub-forum.

Spanish
English-SpanishGeneral Vocabulary Specialized terminology
Medical Terminology
Legal Terminology
Resources
​Grammar, etc. ​Sólo español​Is perhaps the problem that the Forums Home will look like this? This rearrangement would of course convert the General Vocabulary and Grammar Forums into sub-forums and maybe that's not a good thing:


Spanish*English-Spanish*
*Sub-Forums*: General Vocabulary, Grammar, etc

*Sólo español*
​Just a suggestion, I don't really have a problem with the forums being where they are. 

Another thing: searching the forums for "dequeísmo" I have come across an old thread that is entirely in Spanish, here it is http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=36884&highlight=dequeismo... perhaps we could ask the foreros to announce or tell the moderators when they come across these old threads so they can be placed in the Sólo español forum.
Saludos.


----------



## belén

Eugens said:
			
		

> Another thing: searching the forums for "dequeísmo" I have come across an old thread that is entirely in Spanish, here it is http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=36884&highlight=dequeismo... perhaps we could ask the foreros to announce or tell the moderators when they come across these old threads so they can be placed in the Sólo español forum.
> Saludos.


I moved this thread. 

The moderators have planed to, slowly, move as many threads as possible to the Spanish Only, but we don't want to get to crazy over it, as it is a lot of work and we will take it easy. So, I suggest, if you ever find a thread in the Sp-En forums written *entirely in Spanish*, just PM your favorite mod 
 (or your less favorite one, to make him/her work ) and we'll gladly move it. 

Cheers,
Belén


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Eugens,

You can see how 3rd level forums are treated right now.  Specialized Translations gets just a link.  That's what would happen with General Vocabulary, and that forum deserves more than just a link.

Moving old threads to the new forum is just going to be too difficult and time-consuming, I think.

Mike


----------



## gian_eagle

This was a good idea, indeed!


----------

